# Speaker cloth



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am searching for large speaker cloth.

I made a speaker baffle with an acoustic transparant screen where the center speaker is behind.
For the left right speakers i want a large acoustic transparant cloth to put the speakers behind and give the frontstage a nice clean look.

Can anyone can point me in the right deriection...?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe try spandex? :dontknow:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Parts express sells speaker grill cloth by the yard.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought some really nice speaker cloth from Jo Anne Fabrics when I made my bass traps... (if you go to the store's website and search for a location near you... then click on the location on the map a 40% off coupon will appear).


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I bought some really nice speaker cloth from Jo Anne Fabrics when I made my bass traps... (if you go to the store's website and search for a location near you... then click on the location on the map a 40% off coupon will appear).


This may be a little difficult due to the fact that the OP is in Belgium


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ummm... yeah. That's a good point. :rubeyes:

Strike my response from the record... go with the Parts Express option!:bigsmile:


----------

